# Udev Genkernel

## wizard69

Hi,

i was just wondering if anyone has succeeded in building a kernel with genkernel and udev enabled. It started driving me crazy devfs allways came up at boot with the error that it can't mount devfsd on /dev even though i disabled it in /etc/conf.d/rc. So i thought i would try and build my kernel without genkernel with udev enabled same .config and it worked udev boots and sys, ramfs and devpts are mounted correctly. Has anyone else come across this problem i am sure it has something to do with the boot options that are needed for genkernel with ramdisk

```

title Love-Sources

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/kernel-2.6.5-rc3-love1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=verbose pci=noacpi ide-cd dev=/dev/hdd

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/initrd-2.6.5-rc3-love1

```

these options refuse to work with udev but work fine with devfsd

```

title Love-udev

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 pci=noacpi ide-cd dev=/dev/hdd

```

these setting with the kernel compiled by hand work fine with udev so my question is how do i build a working kernel with Genkernel and Udev enabled please don't answer stop using Genkernel because i like doing "genkernel all" for me it has been a helpful utility up till now and i would like to continue using it with udev if possible

----------

## cloudsurfer

I set up a 2.6 kernel using udev and devfs at the same time just following the udev guide. I believe that since so many devices are still not supported by udev, using devfs with udev until udev can stand on its own is the best option. If you have not taken a look through that guide I would suggest reading it closely as there are a lot of good tips to a working system in there.

Edit: I also use genkernel --menuconfig all to build my kernel so I don't think genkernel has a problem using udev

----------

## wizard69

with udev and devfsd it's not a problem but running a pure udev system seems to be a problem with a genkernel built kernel for some unknown reason the devfsd tries to mount to /dev which doesn't work. I was hopeing someone may have a tip to get it to work otherwise i will have to wait for the next gekernel version to fix the problem.

----------

## brab

I just decided today to try to move to a pure udev system, and I'm having the same problem: devfs is not compiled in the kernel, /etc/conf.d/rc specifies no to devfs, and I even tried adding gentoo=nodevfs to the boot option, to no avail: I always get stuck at:

>>> Mounting filesystems

mount: Mounting devfs on /dev failed, no such device

So I second the question of the OP: is there a way to get a pure udev system using genkernel?

----------

## wizard69

from my point of view up till now no after i compiled the kernel by hand everything worked perfect but perhaps someone else knows howto

----------

## infirit

Dont know why genkernel is screwing this up but can you check if devfs is setup to automaticly mount @ boot (kernel option). And leave gentoo=nodevfs in your grub config as the rc script will be looking for this.

----------

## wizard69

bump hopeing for an answer

----------

## pjp

Moved from OTG to the Kernel forum.

----------

## zrl

i genkernel-compiled my kernel with udev, no devfs, it failed to find(mount) /dev/hda1--my ROOT partition.  everithing works fine if kernel not compiled by genkernel.

----------

## acdispatcher

I got it to work with genkernel. Had to change some stuff. Not sure if it is correct but to get it to work I changed:

devfs -

root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc vga=0x31a real_root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose hdc=ide-cd 

udev -

root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc vga=0x31a gentoo=nodevfs splash=verbose hdc=ide-cd

Even though genkernel says to add the root=/dev/ram0 and others it didnt work until I changed it to the above. Im on a pure udev system now. 

Dont forget the "gentoo=nodevfs"

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html

----------

## npmccallum

 *acdispatcher wrote:*   

> I got it to work with genkernel. Had to change some stuff. Not sure if it is correct but to get it to work I changed:
> 
> devfs -
> 
> root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc vga=0x31a real_root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose hdc=ide-cd 
> ...

 

Doing this just bypasses the initrd altogether (at least the bootscript).   This is a bug in genkernel. (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49328)  Its being worked on.

----------

